# Nâng Cấp Không Gian Với Xanh Cổ Điển 2020



## Dungtran

Mới đây, viện màu sắc Pantone chính thức công bố Classic Blue là màu sắc của năm 2020. Với sắc màu của Pantone lựa chọn, sẽ là màu thống trị của những thiết kế trong 2020.
Chính vì vậy, cùng Tatana đón đầu xu hướng mới với không gian Classic Blue – Xanh cổ điển với vài gợi ý sau.






_Classic blue sẽ là màu thống trị xu hướng 2020_​
*Ý nghĩa màu xanh trong thiết kế*
Theo nghiên cứu, việc áp dụng xanh cố điển vào không gian phòng ngủ sẽ mang đến sự thoái mái, an bình, thêm vào đó màu sắc này còn làm dịu giác và dễ dàng đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ hơn. Thêm vào đó, khi sử dụng màu xanh này vào làm màu chủ đạo, còn tạo nên cảm giác êm ái, phóng thoáng và giúp không gian rộng hơn.
Thêm vào đó, theo các chuyên gia phong thủy, thì việc chọn màu xanh còn mang lại nguồn năng lượng tích cực .Và theo tâm lý học về màu sắc, màu xanh giúp làm giảm nhịp tim, ngăn chặn cơn đói và giảm huyết áp.






_Dải màu xanh thường được sử dụng trong thiết kế_​
*Sự kết hợp màu sắc trong nội thất*
Màu xanh có thể kết hợp với hầu hết các màu trong tự nhiên. Tuy nhiên cũng cần phải tuân thủ một số nguyên tắc kết hợp, để hài hòa về màu sắc.

Các nhà thiết kế màu sắc đã đưa ra nhận định rằng, sự lựa chọn về màu sắc và sự kết hợp sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng của những người trong nhà đó. Đó là lý do tại sao sự kết hợp màu sắc vô cùng quan trọng và đặc biệt là không gian thân mật như phòng ngủ.

Xanh – Trắng. Có lẽ đây chính là màu được lựa chọn để kết hợp phổ biến nhất. Lựa chọn này được xem là khá cổ điển, màu xanh và trắng chính là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo cho căn phòng.
Xanh – be. Là màu sản ánh sự ấm ấp và thoái mái cho căn phòng. Những bức tường màu be sẽ tăng kích thước và tọa không gian ấm cúng khi kết hợp với các thiết bị ánh sáng.
Xanh – xanh lá cây. Chúng là những màu gần nhau và bổ sung cho nhau, là 2 màu sắc thiên nhiên, sẽ làm căn phòng trở nên thật thanh bình và yên tĩnh.
Xanh – vàng. Là sự kết hợp màu sắc sinh động, tạo nên không gian thú vị và hấp dẫn. Vì vậy, nên sử dụng phòng các bé.
Gợi ý phòng ngủ với tông xanh xu hướng mới
*Gợi ý sử dụng màu xanh cho phòng ngủ*

*Xanh dương nhạt*
Với những ai yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản thì lựa chọn màu xanh dương nhạt sẽ là một gợi ý tuyệt vời. Sử dụng gam màu vào căn phòng sẽ mang đến cảm giác bình yên, nhẹ nhàng và thư giãn.
Là màu dễ dàng kết hợp với mọi tông màu khác nhau mà sợ lệch tone hay tạo cảm giác khó chịu. Khi kết hợp với màu trắng sẽ tạo nên không gian trông sáng sủa và thoáng đãng hơn.






_Xanh kết hợp với trắng tạo nên không gian mát mẻ, cảm giác rộng rãi hơn_​
*Xanh dương, xanh da trời*
Khi chọn màu xanh làm màu chủ đạo, sẽ tạo nên cảm giác êm ái, phóng khoáng và giúp không gian trông rộng hơn.
Để tạo nên không gian thoải mái hơn, xoa tan cái nóng nực và bức bối hay tránh đi sự nhàm chán bởi 1 màu xanh, bạn có thể kết hợp với màu trắng, hay thay đổi sự đậm nhạt của màu xanh để tạo nên những khối màu, để tạo nên điểm nhấn hơn cho căn phòng.






_Màu xanh là màu được sử dụng phổ biến trong trang trí phòng ngủ_​





Sử dụng nhiều tông xanh khác nhau để không tạo ra sự nhàm chán
​Một căn phòng xanh sẽ mang lại cho bạn nhiều màu sắc, đừng ngần ngại để làm mới căn phòng mình với màu sắc theo xu hướng 2020 này nhé!


----------

